# Training ship Dolphin - help



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

I did my seamanship training on the TS Dolphin in Leith and have for some time now been trying to find a decent photo of her. She was built as a war ship in about 1882, then became a submarine tender ship and eventually tied up in Leith as a training ship. I do have a reasonably extensive written history of her but no decent photos.

By this time they had built accomodation on her deck and she was a bit of an ugly duckling, rather like a modern container ship.

To my horror they couldn't save her as a museum and she was broken up many years ago. Thousands of young Scottish lads like myself who got their first intrduction to seamanship would probably remember her with great affection.

If anyone has a decent photo of her I would be most grateful to see it.

Forever hopeful.


----------

